# CROCODILE WOLF EYES Vs/ XE VISION XE RAY 50W HID



## billy1954 (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi to everybody, I'd like to buy a superlight (now I have only a Shark II Wolf Eyes and a Shurefire M6 Guardian and a big spotlight with 15.000.000 of candlepower - but it is only a big plastic spot with a halogen bulb of 135W).
Looking on your beatifull forum I see many nice superlight, and I like the Crocodile of Wolf Eyes, but reading the technical data of the Xe Ray 50W it seems better, only the temperature of bulb is only 4.200 Vs/ Crocodile that has 7.000, but Croco is only 35W and XeRay is 50W.
May You please give me an help?
Best Regards to everybody and thank You
Billy


----------



## billy1954 (Jun 3, 2007)

What is better?


----------



## billy1954 (Jun 3, 2007)

7.000 K of Crocodile is most clear than 4.200 of Xe RayWhy ? Why all the productors don't put a 7.000 K or more?
8.000, 10.000 K ?


----------



## SilverFox (Jun 3, 2007)

Hello Billy,

Welcome to CPF.

The numbers you are referring to are the corrected color temperature of the lamp. Household incandescent lighting is around 2500 K. It gives off a very warm yellowish color. The higher you go, the light goes toward blue. 

The sun at noon is around 5000 K, and overcast shadows go up to around 10000 K.

This means that if you take a picture of a scene with daylight balanced film, the colors will come out normal with noon day sun, but they will tend toward yellow with inside incandescent lighting, and toward blue with overcast shadow lighting.

The best color temperature of a lamp depends on what you are trying to illuminate, and what your personal preferences are.

In your example, the 4200 K of the Xe Ray would be more like normal day light, whereas the 7000 K of the Crocodile would look blue.

Color temperature is one of many things to consider. Others are total output (lumens), reflected output (Lux), and power consumed (Watts). On top of all this, ergonomics are important, as is style. As you can see, the list goes on and on.

Tom


----------



## LED61 (Jun 3, 2007)

Billy, pay attention to the electrical components in your future light. The Xeray 50 uses a GE 35 watt bulb--a reputable OEM manufacturer, whereas the other bulb's color temperature suggest it is probably a cheap asian HID capsule. The ballast in the XeRay is also very good. In short, I guess I recommend the XeRAy hands down. For your reference, the highest 35 W color temperature bulb made by a reputable OEM manufacturer is the Phillips 6000K Ultinon.


----------



## NAW (Jun 3, 2007)

Check out this thread. :wave:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/140922&highlight=HID+beamshots


----------



## LED61 (Jun 3, 2007)

Naw, you can get a 50W directly from Dan tomorrow, the BB will be harder to get but you can get the 50W now, brand new.


----------



## NAW (Jun 4, 2007)

LED61 said:


> Naw, you can get a 50W directly from Dan tomorrow, the BB will be harder to get but you can get the 50W now, brand new.


 
Hi LED61,

I was thinking if I do get a brand new Xeray, I will not have enough extra money to get a BarnBurner, I'll probably have enough to get a 75W ballast but I think buying a 75W ballast is harder than buying a BarnBurner.

Billy,

heres another thread showing the size of the two lights.

http://flashlight-forums.com/index.php/topic,3842.0.html


----------



## billy1954 (Jun 4, 2007)

Thank You to everybody, sorry but I don't know who is Dan that can sell me a Xen Ray 50 W.
I can't decide if buy a Crocodile (35W/ 7.000 K/3.400 lumen) or a Xe Ray (50W/4.200K/5.300 lumen).
Crocodile is (for me, a beatifull object) better for design, but Xe Ray seem better for light and most powerfull, the price is about the same for the two.


----------



## LED61 (Jun 4, 2007)

Dan Blumel www.xevision.com


----------



## NAW (Jun 4, 2007)

Billy,

when it comes to huge purchases like this, you may want to take your time and do alot of research. I know if I could redo my purchasing history, I would do some things differently.


----------

